# Well it's officially 2007...



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Who here is already planning their haunt? ;P

I still have a few months before I need to start thinking about it.
Hahaa.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Shoot....I was planning it as I was setting up last years!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Right Trish, if it doesnt get done for this year it goes on the list for next year and so on, an so on , an so on.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

NO no no "everything" went up last year and as it came down all the changes were being planned. Already have a prop building wish list.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What's on your wish list? I'd like to get hubby to build me a mausoleum. He built me a toe pincher, so I might be able to pull this one off too.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> NO no no "everything" went up last year and as it came down all the changes were being planned. Alreaedy have a prop building wish list.


I'm already building  ...First witch head is done complete with dougie guts.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I started planning on Nov 1 while all the crap that went WRONG for 2006 was still fresh in my noggin.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I usually start planning and thinking about what our exhibit will be in the summer.
I'm already thinking now but not writing anything down or drawing up plans yet.
Just coming up with creative little ideas. ;D


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Already planned and drawn up for this yr..also for next yr..all i need to do is make or get what i need for 08 woohoo


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I've been planning since November. I started collecting items for the haunt last month. We've gotten examination tables, scales, hundreds of syringes, a wheelchair and walker, tongue depressors, working computer, desks, chairs, pictures and soooo much more donated for this year's haunt. Why? Well, I put this up on another thread, but I'll show it here, too. It describes what my haunt is this year:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm already gathering the things I need to build my halloween props and scenary. Dot room this year, brewing witch, spider, FCG, growling dog/warewolf, etc.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I started planning for 2007 as I finished the 2006 haunt. Nothing started yet just planning.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm planning...making a list of things I need to get...and searchng for those items... It's never to early to start planning...


----------

